# Esquemático de hidrolavadora trifásica con caldera y control de temperatura



## fracorca (Feb 22, 2010)

aquí os dejo el esquema de una maquina de presión de agua.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

es de una idrolavadora con motor paso a paso ?


----------



## DANDY (Feb 22, 2010)

deberias dar mas detalles... es para cortar metales con el agua? es una lavadora ? etc etc etc


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2010)

Parece ser el esquemático de una hidrolavadora trifásica con caldera y control de temperatura.


----------



## fracorca (Feb 23, 2010)

efectivamente Fogonazo tiene razón, es de la marca Kranzle, para lavar los coches a presión y en cuanto al motor no es pasa a paso, es un motor trifasico convencional.


----------

